# Web  -  -    www.shmotio.com

## Serena

- www.shmotio.com         .     ,   , ,    .   .

----------


## Serena

-.           ,           .

----------


## Serena

(UGG)    .         www.shmotio.com 
  ))))

----------


## Fantasy

, .

----------


## Serena

, ,   ,   -

----------


## nickeler

*Serena*,        .       .   -       .    ,   ""      ,  .    ,      .           ,    .

----------

,   -  ,      ...-   ,     ,      ,    .

----------


## aneisha

**,   ,    ))))  

> -  ,      ...

       . 
   -   .      -   .    . ,      ,        ,  .    ,       ճ, ,     .  -  ,       ,     .           .        . ,       ,  .

----------

-    ...)) -   ,  ,  ...   ))    -    ,    .         .

----------


## aneisha

> 

   ?      ,       .  ,       .      ,      .     .   

> -   ,  ,

   .   .   

> ))

        ?  -    .    ,    .   ,     .   ,  ,     .     ....   , ,    ,  ,    .   ,  .     

> .

   ,      . "  ",    -.
  ,  ,   - . , ,      -  .

----------

...     .   -    ,      ))

----------


## aneisha

**,  ,      . 
ǲ.:         .

----------

,       )))       -

----------


## laithemmer

,      ,     .
  -   .   ,  .     ,  :      . 
 :  **    ?

----------


## y-mob

**:            "   ..."   ,   ,    ,         .  -   (  ,    )   :    ,      .
  -      ,

----------

.    ...  -      ,          ,     .   ,  ..    ,           ,    . - ,       ,   )

----------


## Sir_2006

> ,

  ,  ,        ,     ,   -   -     90- (,      ,         ,      ?)

----------

,    .  -   . ,     ...  ,     ,       , , ,  ,       !!!

----------


## S

> - ,       ,   )

       ,      (, ),     ,   ,    ,      ,     .     ,      .  **,            ?

----------

**,   ,   ,   ,     ?  **   ,         ?   ?

----------

..   -    ,     .        ,   , , ,      ...   ..

----------


## Serena

> ,      ,     .
>   -   .   ,  .     ,  :      . 
>  :  **    ?

      :      - ,           ,       .  
 :  ,    ,    ,       .    ,  .      ,        .

----------


## admin

*Serena*,     ? 
 ,  ò     .       ,       .       ,       . 
     Merrell (   -20   -40). 

Women's The North Face Abby II   
    ,     - .
   ò...

----------

,  ,      ,     - )

----------


## Serena

,      ,   .        ,      .

----------


## admin



----------


## Serena

,

----------

> ,   **

   _
!!!   !!! ,     -   !!! !!!      ,   _  _!       !_   *fragov*,      .       !!!
 , *Serena*,  **,   ...    ,       ?  ? ,   ?     ...   ! 
   :    **   
   ,      ,

----------


## Serena

,      -         .     ,   .           ,  -       .

----------

: - !       .  ,   -  ,     .       ,  .      
  ,            . ..   ,   ,      .   , . " "  . 
 ,    -     . 
,      ,       .
!

----------


## Serena

,    ,       ,     ))) 
    :           ,     ,      , ?

----------

*Serena*, ,           :
-      ,   ,    . ..   ,     .

----------


## ilonzik

,   .          .  ,          .              ,(             ).    ,    -    .            !                      5          !

----------


## Serena

ilonzik,   ,           .     -    ,     ,     .

----------

